# Norton add on



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

I noticed there was a red X on my norton symbol this morning. I clicked on that and norton came up and showed my internet browsing was at risk and said I should install the safe web/antiphishing ad on. Anyone get this and is this a fraud? It requires permission to things such as access to my data on all websites, access to my browser tabs, access to browser activity during navigation, etc. Should I install this add on?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I wouldn't install anything at the urging of a pop up ad.

Do search on the application to see if there have been any complaints and to see if it's a free download.

Most of the time it's a sales pitch trying to get your money.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

It is a download from Norton Security. Here is the link.

https://search.norton.com/safewebOn...fox&machineLocation=244&cdest=HealthState_Red


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I guess I have to ask if you click on links from emails? Phishing usually email pretending to be from your bank or some other business you use, wanting you to confirm details of personal info via a handy link in the email. Seriously if you arent stupid enough to click on such a link, you dont need protection from phishing. when you deal with a business go to THEIR WEBSITE, log in, and communicate with them from your account. Dont click any link in an email.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

frank b said:


> It is a download from Norton Security. Here is the link.


Here's a link talking about a fake Norton ad being used by "phishers".

https://www.symantec.com/connect/blogs/beware-phishing-norton-internet-security



> Fraudsters attempted to steal credentials from users with a Norton account by means of a phishing page that claimed to be an account restoration page. The phishing site was titled “Norton Internet Security Alert” and asked for an identity verification of the user to restore his or her account. The confidential details asked for in the verification were the user’s name, email address, and password. The user was also asked to enter a code from a bogus CAPTCHA provided in the page. The phishing site claimed that this CAPTCHA code was required to prevent spam messages.


There are better products than Norton.
If you still want to use them, go to their site without using the links in the pop ups, and search for any updates there.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

HermitJohn said:


> I guess I have to ask if you click on links from emails? Phishing usually email pretending to be from your bank or some other business you use, wanting you to confirm details of personal info via a handy link in the email. Seriously if you arent stupid enough to click on such a link, you dont need protection from phishing. when you deal with a business go to THEIR WEBSITE, log in, and communicate with them from your account. Dont click any link in an email.


Thanks for the info. I do not click on emails I don't know. The norton symbol in the right hand bottom corner of the screen has a red x over it. I click on that and norton comes up showing an X over internet security and says browsing at risk. It has a tab that says - fix it now. How do I get rid of that X?


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

frank b said:


> Thanks for the info. I do not click on emails I don't know. The norton symbol in the right hand bottom corner of the screen has a red x over it. I click on that and norton comes up showing an X over internet security and says browsing at risk. It has a tab that says - fix it now. How do I get rid of that X?


Maybe there is somebody with Norton here that can tell you how to decline parts of it you dont want or need. My only experience with Norton was back decades ago with a product called Norton Ghost to clone hard drives. It was a good company and good product back then. Now its known more for being annoyingly preinstalled on new computers (the computer manufacturer gets money for preinstalled trial software!) that makes itself difficult to uninstall. Norton anti virus not only wants money, they are known for being more of a drag on computer resources compared to other anti virus. All I know about it. It may in fact do its job, but guessing not any better than one of the well known free anti-virus.

Dont ask me best anti virus, think somebody has another current thread on that. Let those that run windows day to day comment. I only rarely use windows and just let the built in windows anti virus do its thing on my windows computer. It doesnt seem to be much of a burden on the system resources. Anti virus IMHO is more of a feel good than anything if you take reasonable precautions. Dont do dumb stuff, keep browser and email client up to date, and you will only rarely have any problems with nasties even running without an anti virus. Usually before any anti virus updates to deal with a new virus, the virus has alread infected and run its course in majority of computers its going to infect . It mostly protects you against older virus. And thats not a bad thing. You can get older virus various ways. You just dont want lot bloat and tax on computer resources to do this.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

frank b said:


> I do not click on emails I don't know.


Fake phishing emails used to be even funny cause stuff mispelled, etc. Really clumsy. NOw however they have gotten really, really good at imitating the real thing. Its not hard for anybody to get fooled. Thats why I say just having a policy of not clicking on ANY link whether the email looks legit or not. If its asking for information dont click on it. Dont click on attachments unless you are expecting them. Only thing I click on anymore is daily newsletter that has links to temporarily free ebooks on Amazon. I signed up for it (just gave them my email address), I am expecting it. The newsletter gets tiny amount referral money when I click on link. Its fine, nobody is asking me for any personal information and link passes to genuine Amazon website page for that book.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks for that info. Any Norton people out there that can give me any more info?


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

frank b said:


> I noticed there was a red X on my norton symbol this morning. I clicked on that and norton came up and showed my internet browsing was at risk and said I should install the safe web/antiphishing ad on. Anyone get this and is this a fraud? It requires permission to things such as access to my data on all websites, access to my browser tabs, access to browser activity during navigation, etc. Should I install this add on?


No! its trying to get more money from you. Safe web/anti phishing would only be good if you go to questionable websites: porn, get rich quick, etc.

And never do anything a pop-up wants you to do.

Frankly (to me at least) Norton is about the last thing I would use on a computer.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

This is what I am getting from Norton about safe web. *What should I do?* I am sure it is free as I am using Norton already. There an X on the norton icon on the bottom right of the screen. When I look on the extensions on Chrome, The safe web icon is on so is this giving me safe searching?

*"We've improved Norton browsing protection
Norton Safe Web warns you of potentially dangerous sites to help protect you from malicious activity.
Click below to be redirected to the Chrome web store."
Install*


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Unless you've been having problems I wouldn't add anything new.


----------

